# Nib Sizing Guides



## Pens By Scott (Nov 13, 2020)

Ok, been doing a bit of research, but am stumped... well, I think I'm stumped... two kits I've been looking at, for a customer... they want a "Medium Nib", well, the PSI kits, Majestic Jr. and Presimo FP, both have #5 nibs (ships with).  From what I can tell, the #5 would be a "medium" nib.  Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Mr Vic (Nov 13, 2020)

Almost all kits come with what's considered a medium nib. The #5 is the actual nib size as opposed to the tip size. You can find #5 nibs in extra fine, fine, medium, broad and stub versions. Here's a good intro to nib sizing.









						Fountain Pen Nib Size Overview
					

What are the differences between Japanese and Western nibs? I read a lot online and see various comments about what the difference actually is, or that Japanese nibs write finer, but I figured it needed to be detailed out a bit further. If you’ve gotten into fountain pens even a […]




					blog.gouletpens.com


----------



## EricRN (Nov 13, 2020)

Yup.  That’s right.  The number is how big the physical job is.  Extra fine, fine, medium, broad, and double broad refer to the size of the line that the bib puts down.  So you can have a No. 5 medium and a No 6 medium.  Most kits come standard with a Medium point nib


----------



## goldendj (Nov 14, 2020)

Could the members of this fine site crowd-source an addition to the kit reference listing the actual nibs for various fountain pen kits?  For example, I just bought several #5 nibs on the Exotic Blanks website to try out different nibs.  Unfortunately, I found out that although they look the same as stock nibs, they don't actually fit any of the pens I tried. And I've read somewhere here that the Magnetic Graduate and Vertex Supreme pens take a #5.5 nib


----------



## Darrin (Nov 14, 2020)

goldendj said:


> Could the members of this fine site crowd-source an addition to the kit reference listing the actual nibs for various fountain pen kits?  For example, I just bought several #5 nibs on the Exotic Blanks website to try out different nibs.  Unfortunately, I found out that although they look the same as stock nibs, they don't actually fit any of the pens I tried. And I've read somewhere here that the Magnetic Graduate and Vertex Supreme pens take a #5.5 nib


The nibs you bought fit berea kits, such as the Barron. They work extremely well when the application is right.


----------



## Bryguy (Nov 15, 2020)

To complicate the issue the names we give to nib sizes aren't standard. For instance Japaneses pens are generally finer in their grades (Fine, medium and broad) than European pens. Nib thicknesses vary between pen manufacturers. So medium is really in the eye of the beholder. The numbers #5, #6 etc relate to the diameter of the nib where it inserts into the pen, that number must match the feed.


----------



## goldendj (Nov 15, 2020)

Darrin said:


> The nibs you bought fit berea kits, such as the Barron. They work extremely well when the application is right.


Just tried a couple of Berea and the nibs are loose ...


----------



## Pens By Scott (Nov 15, 2020)

Mr Vic said:


> Almost all kits come with what's considered a medium nib. The #5 is the actual nib size as opposed to the tip size. You can find #5 nibs in extra fine, fine, medium, broad and stub versions. Here's a good intro to nib sizing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mr. Vic!


----------



## Wayne (Nov 22, 2020)

Interesting post!


----------

